# Loose dirt problem



## oldmanjoe (Jul 6, 2007)

I live in New Mexico and I have a loose dirt problem.
The deal is my ground is somewhat sandy, but also pretty silty. It seems pretty hard, but after it bakes in the sun, you can sweep about a half inch off the top.
I can't keep dumping water on the trail, I'll empty my well. 
Is there something that I could "add" to the dirt that will help it firm up?


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Clay. Actually, my jumps are all topsoil and I am struggling with this same issue. I guess kitty litter works well, thats what I plan to try next since a supply of clay isn't readily available. Best of luck, if you find something else let me know.


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

i've heard (but never tried) using concrete mix.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

actually, the kitty litter is a good one and should work... but you need a specific type. it's often the cheapest stuff and usually the store brand.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

TheSamurai said:


> actually, the kitty litter is a good one and should work... but you need a specific type. it's often the cheapest stuff and usually the store brand.


Can you be any more specific? Does it say something on the bag that will let you know cuz I'd hate to dump a ton of money on the stuff and then find its not right, ya know?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

t1maglio said:


> ... I'd hate to dump a ton of money on the stuff and then find its not right, ya know?


So just buy a couple of bags of the cheap store branded stuff from your local grocery and try it out before you "dump a ton of money" and buy the store out.

Most cat litter is _pretty much_ the same stuff. The cheap stuff is usually has larger..pebbles..or whatever they are. Kinda hard to go wrong. The type you want would be the "clumping" type. It should say something like that on the bag.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

I heard that actually you wouldn't want the clumping stuff (not to mention that would be more expensive). Care to explain the situation?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm no expert but mix it with soil, wet it, pack it and the litter helps solidify the earth/soil. All the dirt where I live is red clay so there isn't any need to use additives. The only issue is there are fences everywhere and it's hard to find a place to build.

If you've ever had to take care of a house cat/litter box it all clumps to _some_ degree. Just buy some of the litter on the cheap of different kinds and see what works best for you.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I've never tried it on dirt jumps but when my families driveway gets dusty (1/2 mile long and dirt) we through some concrete mix down and water it a little, cuts the dust right out.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

t1maglio said:


> Can you be any more specific? Does it say something on the bag that will let you know cuz I'd hate to dump a ton of money on the stuff and then find its not right, ya know?


i don't remember the specific brand. it is actually clay based. i was looking at it for something else not related for dirt jumps. sorry i can't be or more help.


----------



## oldmanjoe (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I got lucky with some rain.

I'll try the kitty litter as I do maintenance. Nice thought.

I'm thinking of some carpet remnants for takeoffs and landings in some key areas. But the Berms are my big concern. I'm still learning how to carry speed through the berms and when the bike slides around on the loose dirt it's hard to get that confidence.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, make a 50/50 mix of cat litter and dirt.
it'll be slicker than a whiskey fart when it's wet, though.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

whiskey fart... hahahah


----------

